# Double or tripple towing laws



## Bama B

I know a lot of people tow campers with a second trailer. So my question is? Is this considered double or triple towing? And can anyone tell me were to find laws that show this to be legal in Ga. I have researched some but everything I have found so far regards commercial trucks. All internet searches are conflicting. Thanks


----------



## T-N-T

There is a thread in here might be in everything auto....

Two trailers is double tow
Legal if first on is a fifth wheel and less than (60?) Feet total. Bumper to bumper. 

That 60 is a fact from memory I can't remember exactly


----------



## Paymaster

T-N-T said:


> There is a thread in here might be in everything auto....
> 
> Two trailers is double tow
> Legal if first on is a fifth wheel and less than (60?) Feet total. Bumper to bumper.
> 
> That 60 is a fact from memory I can't remember exactly



^^^^ This ^^^^^^


----------



## T-N-T

Oh, it changes state to state too....


----------



## Randall 80

http://onlinetowingguide.com/towing_laws.html.  

Not legal in Ga.or Fla


----------



## Bama B

I have seen all the internet sites with laws. But have not found anything with ga laws that specify legal or not. Any help finding laws that specific would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Milkman

Lots of talk about this subject in this thread

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=685016&highlight=towing


----------



## Paymaster

I have hauled two trailers in Ga, Ala and Florida, golf cart trailer behind a fifth wheel camper for years. I personally checked with all three states State Patrol offices before starting. As long as it is behind a fifth wheel camper you can haul a utility or boat trailer. The chart is incorrect.


----------



## 660griz

Paymaster said:


> I have hauled two trailers in Ga, Ala and Florida, golf cart trailer behind a fifth wheel camper for years. I personally checked with all three states State Patrol offices before starting. As long as it is behind a fifth wheel camper you can haul a utility or boat trailer. The chart is incorrect.



Then the chart would be partially incorrect.


----------



## Bama B

I know a lot of people do it. But I cannot find any laws that state its legal. I can't find anything that says it's legal even with fifth wheel. Again if anyone knows were I might find the laws stating this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Slingblade

Bama B said:


> I know a lot of people do it. But I cannot find any laws that state its legal. I can't find anything that says it's legal even with fifth wheel. Again if anyone knows were I might find the laws stating this would be greatly appreciated.



Laws don't make things legal, they make things illegal.


----------



## Ronnie T

Florida law says no double towing.
But the law has two exemptions.........commercial towing and agricultural towing.
There is no exception for recreational or camping purposes.
But, Florida is a tourist state and so this provision isn't always enforced across the state.
But I know some who were ticketed and not allowed back on the roadway.


----------



## Gaducker

All the laws you can find on the internet are prob all made up. I say this because we been double towing duck boats all over the south east for years and we have had state patrol and DOT cars check us out in every state. They will pull up beside the truck and slowly go back and look at every thing. I guess there looking at hitches, chains, lights and tags. But we have never been pulled over.  

We are about 67 feet over all and we to have seen the max length law but figure when they get us we will know the law for sure then.

This pic is where we picked up of our buddies boat in New Orleans La and tripled towed it to venice but the roads are wide and the turns are very wide for oil equipment trucks to run up and down.


----------



## T-N-T

Dang it ducker. That's a setup!


----------



## BornNRaised

Gaducker said:


> All the laws you can find on the internet are prob all made up. I say this because we been double towing duck boats all over the south east for years and we have had state patrol and DOT cars check us out in every state. They will pull up beside the truck and slowly go back and look at every thing. I guess there looking at hitches, chains, lights and tags. But we have never been pulled over.
> 
> We are about 67 feet over all and we to have seen the max length law but figure when they get us we will know the law for sure then.
> 
> This pic is where we picked up of our buddies boat in New Orleans La and tripled towed it to venice but the roads are wide and the turns are very wide for oil equipment trucks to run up and down.



That's a dang CONVOY!!


----------



## Gaducker

I would not go over 45 with the three boats behind my truck but we move on pulling two and all the weight is in the front of the boats when we do that.


----------



## TimBray

BornNRaised said:


> That's a dang CONVOY!!





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwnZ5uiiWDc


----------



## hunterofopportunity

I think its only illegal if the right cop catches you. My dad towed a fifth wheel camper and a boat for years then barney pulls him in S.C. and writes the ticket, and he had been through there several times yearly.


----------



## saltysenior

a ticket is cheap....an accident with a exclusion on your insurance policy is not...


----------

